
Employees who kiss up to their boss are likely to do lots of other bad stuff too - rbanffy
https://www.marketwatch.com/discover?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.marketwatch.com%2Famp%2Fstory%2Fguid%2F983d9c64-91b2-11e8-9ffd-ee376779296f&link=sfmw_tw#https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/983d9c64-91b2-11e8-9ffd-ee376779296f?mod=dist_amp_social
======
SCAQTony
Who knew? It's one thing to admire your boss and quite another to "game" them
for that is what "kissing up is all about."

